

The end of the desktop PC (seriously) - edw519
http://money.cnn.com/2010/07/20/technology/desktop_PC_death/index.htm?source=cnn_bin&hpt=Sbin

======
thecircusb0y
From the article I notice that they don't mention how desktop PC's have
leveled out more or less on requirements of hardware. I know people still
using computers from 2004 that work perfectly fine for their basic needs of
web browsing and email. The whole superbowl comment is kinda associated with
"duh" in my mind because a smartphone is easier to use and not miss the game.
Its all about access. Your smart phone is easier to access, and it has access
easily to a fast network connection. Soon you will see wearable peripherals
that connect to your MID/Netbook/Smartphone/Tablet, so that you don't even
have to pull out the device, you can just tap your forearm
([http://hackaday.com/2010/03/31/what-input-device-just-use-
yo...](http://hackaday.com/2010/03/31/what-input-device-just-use-your-arm/))
and maybe the device whispers in your ear on the bluetooth headset what time
it is and what the weather report will be. Hell maybe you will wear a watch on
your wrist that reports your vital signs to your smartphone in real time to
your family doctor, as well as to yourself to remind you of medication or to
take it easy because your pulse is too high.

Just like how some of you power users automate day to day tasks on the
computer with scripts, I foresee scripting ourselves.

The desktop is stationary, and the smart phone is with us all the time. We are
surrounded by cybernetics and assimilating with the ease of access to
technology.

Ultimately I look forward to the whole "cyberpunk" integrated society with
electronics.

Now let me check my email on my smartphone while listening to mp3's, taking a
picture of the view around me, and answering a text message to a person
halfway across the world, after which I'll finish reviewing the rest of HN's
rss feed while walking outside enjoying the fresh air.

------
kylelibra
Does anyone have an idea about how sales of tablet devices compares?

